# New Truck Fever Cured!



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

Hello All,
Well, I found the cure for the fever. It came in the order of a Birch Silver 2005 Yukon XL 2500 with a gas guzzlin 8.1L(496!!) engine. I got it for only 3K more than the best deal I could get on a 2004. Wife is in love with it so I'm safe. Waiting to hit 500 mile break in is killing me







. I want to hook up the Outback and head out. My mountaineer was pulling well enough with my power mods, but I was afraid I'd rip apart the AWD system. Couldn't get her to go for a Pick-Up, so a Fifth wheel in a few years is out of the question







. Had to go with the 3.73, but it is still rated for 10K+







. DVD system for the boy. XM for me, and a truck the wife is happy to drop the boy off at school with(she hates the Cat Back on my Mountaineer..LOL). I keep telling her drive drive drive, so we can head for the coast.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I also found the 8.1 to be the cure. My old burb with the 350 just didn't cut it and I came across a 2500 Avalanche it is a pulling beast. The cure for the gas guzzling is a company van. The truck is my toy and the wife has her car. I go through a tank every month or so







. You will love it


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You won't have any trouble pulling your trailer now!!!! Enjoy









Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Now that's what I call a cure for the fever.







Started looking at trucks again. Got an eye on a Denali XL....PSSS don't tell my wife.









Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ahhhh. The FEVER~
Gets us all...some are just better at holding out!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Newbie,
I bit my tongue when I saw what you were towing and with what. But congrats- there's probably not a better and more stable suv to tow with!
Kevin P.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new 'burb. On the guzzling issue, you might find that the mileage is almost the same as what those of us with small block chevy's are getting. I average about 13 around town with my 5.3L powered Avalanche, and I think JohnP2000 told me he was getting around the same with his 8.1L powered Av.

I have also spoken to another parent of my son's soccer league, and he also has a 2500 Av with the 8.1 and relates similar mileage numbers. So with all this research, I am forced to ask myself, why did I get the small block??????

Quick, Mike send me some asprin....I feel a fever coming on.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tim,

Take two Excedrin and lie down for a bit. The aspirin, tylenol and caffeine jolt will help ease the fever.

Small blocks are just fine









Although, I've been seeing some really good deals on 2000 and later used 3/4 ton suburbans. I think since gas prices are high, big vehicles are falling out of favor. If the right one came along........Uh-oh, gotta go lie down, I'll be back.

Mike


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Congrats. More power!!!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats on a really sweet ride









Yeah, I was looking at those when I was visiting a dealer this weekend. Why was I at the dealer







help me.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

My son-in-law is a new car sales manager. He was telling me this weekend that the bottom has fallen out of the large SUV market. The trade-in value for a Surburban has fallen $3000 in recent couiple of months. At the used vehicle auctions they can't hardly give 'em away.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

[quote name='newbie_outbacker' date='Nov 28 2004, 04:40 PM']
Hello All,
Well, I found the cure for the fever. It came in the order of a Birch Silver 2005 Yukon XL 2500............

Glad to hear about the new ride. I got the 2004 Suburban 2500 (Silver Birch as well). Held out for the Quadrasteer...they had to ship it into Oregon from Colorado.

-------------------------------------

........Alan, Jessica, and Joshua
.........West Linn, OR(Phoenix in a couple of months).

Sad to see a fellow Oregon Camper (hey that's my user name







) leaving the state. We have some awesome campgrounds. Hope you find some nice spot in Phoenix. I'm sure you and your family won't miss the rain.









Jim
...still looking for my 28RS-S. Maybe a big snow storm will come and I can get a deal then....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Went past the Chevy dealer yesterday, and what was on the lot, a 2002 Yukon XL 2500, with the 8.1L big block, and all the trimings. The price was listed as $26,000+. I then glanced across the street the Ford dealer, and he has a 2001 Excursion on the lot, with the Powerstroke. They are asking $33,600 for that one....I almost laughed in his face. Told him I paid less for my Avalanche..... NEW! His reply..."well, it has only 20,000 miles on it", my reply to that....."It's four years old!" Then his last ditch effort to get me to bite, "well, that is only the asking price. I'm sure we could do something with it."

Mike, where'd you put that Excedrin?

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

newbie outback,

Congrats on the new ride. I have the 8.1L in my 03 Burb 3/4 ton, too. The gas mileage doesn't bother me (it's my wife's car).

We've only taken one trip with the Outback since getting the Burb but it tows excellently!

Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tim,

If you're going to be successful at resisting the fever, you must stay away from the dealers lots. I've found looking at trucks on the web is harmless, stopping in and sitting in, looking at or driving anything is asking for trouble









FEVER RESISTORS UNITE!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

And watch out for those 24 hour test drives! That's how I ended up with my '03 Silverado.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glenn....
That's what they told me when I traded in the Tahoe! ("We got a lot full of 'dem SUV's...")

I never did see that thing hit the used lot though. Hmm.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

But looking at them on the internet isn't as much fun......besides, I didn't talk to anybody at the Chevy place, and the "asking price" for the Excursion was enough to scare the fever away for a little while.

I'm taking the 26RS down to the dealer tomorrow for some warranty work, and hopefully the service guys won't take too long. I'd hate to have the opportunity to go over to the sales lot and look at a 5'ver or one of the new 30 footers.









Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tim,

Looking on the internet may be less fun, but it is less dangerous









Instead of walking that razor's edge looking at bigger trailers, I'm only 20 more minutes down the road, come have lunch.

Mike


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Mike,
I thought I lost you yesterday morning for a second, but I'm glad the fever broke. You sound much better now. Lunch is much cheaper than a new truck.
Cheapskates unite!
Fever resistors unite!

NEW TRUCKS









Steve


----------

